# Thread Moderator



## abudsmoker (Jul 14, 2007)

Rollitup and members, 


Here is a open suggestion about content management. 
i have had some problems with the way the site handle the gallery and such, i really think we have restricted this too much. 


my suggestion stem from the "user" to have some form other than text edit for a few days. 

i think in the grow journals, or specific threads like beaner has too much time the thread originator, should be able to request thread moderator status. this will allow that user to control this area of thier journal or grow. this will aide them in orginazation and clean ups making and promoting better thread(s)

i wish i had this power on many posts/threads to make it easier for the people to read and understand


----------



## UserFriendly (Jul 17, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> Rollitup and members,
> 
> 
> Here is a open suggestion about content management.
> ...


x2....very good idea.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2007)

So people could be allowed to Edit/modify the threads *they* have made?

I think this would be a good idea.


x3


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 21, 2007)

Arrid said:


> So people could be allowed to Edit/modify the threads *they* have made?
> 
> I think this would be a good idea.
> 
> ...



I really like way that sounds.

/Signed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)

pot starts to simmer............


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)

i have threads that are 20+ pages. i've read every post. i have people come to me and say they too have read every post. i thought of this the other day when a thread of mine was hijacked. i thought it over for a day or two and decided to leave it. it's all part of being on an OPEN forum. as far as journals, if someone posts in mine and it is a closed journal, i respond with a pm simply asking them to remove it. if it is not removed then a request should be made to a mod. but to start editing and deleting and changing "running" threads would become nuts. what if there was something in your thread that was very important in helping me today. i go back to re-read it and you edited it. WTF????? this is just my opinion.


----------



## tckfui (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the idea but I also have to second Fdd.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 21, 2007)

It would be kinda cool. But it would be hard to set the board up to do that. Every member would have mod status. Sounds good but its too much work.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 21, 2007)

how it going widow maker havent seen you around in awhile


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 21, 2007)

cali-high said:


> how it going widow maker havent seen you around in awhile


Ive been here pretty steady for the last few weeks. Im doing great. Thanks for asking.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 21, 2007)

thats great to hear.

ive come along way since i first came to this site. and your grow guide helped me out so much with indoor 

i was always an outdoor guy


----------

